# Snoop Stick



## Theogenes (Mar 28, 2008)

Is anyone familiar with or have used Snoop Stick?
TIA
Jim


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 28, 2008)

I haven't used it. Probably doesn't work with a Mac anyway. Sounds great in helping parents track what their kids are doing online. Sounds terribly insidious for any other application.


----------



## jfschultz (Mar 28, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> I haven't used it. Probably doesn't work with a Mac anyway. Sounds great in helping parents track what their kids are doing online. Sounds terribly insidious for any other application.



Parental Controls in Mac OSX 10.5 will handle much of this without a tell-tale blue stick in a USB port.


----------



## VictorBravo (Mar 28, 2008)

jfschultz said:


> BobVigneault said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't used it. Probably doesn't work with a Mac anyway. Sounds great in helping parents track what their kids are doing online. Sounds terribly insidious for any other application.
> ...



Probably. But the Snoopstick doesn't stay in the USB port. It downloads its spy program and then you remove it.


----------

